
Coronavirus Showed That America Wasn't Up to the Task - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-showed-america-wasnt-task/608023/
======
RedBeetDeadpool
Compared to the authoritarian lockdown happening in China, America certainly
isn't ready. But ... I don't think US citizens are willing to give up freedom
and be willing to consent to the constant surveillance/monitoring the chinese
government employs just to keep one virus at bay. Sure America might not be up
to the task but it might be inherent to what the country stands for.
Authoritarian and Big Brother oversight do have their benefits after all. We
could have prepared better for sure, but unless we want to cross a line, I
dont think we will ever be as effective, (nor should we want to be) as
countries like China, or the other countries the article mentioned whom employ
mass surveillance in its one shining moment to watch over and 'protect' its
people.

------
lurquer
How many cases per 100,000 in the US versus other industrialized countries?

That would be a useful statistic in evaluating if, indeed, America 'wasn't up
to the task' compared to others.

~~~
lm28469
Let's see in the following weeks. No testing = low number of cases but when
the dead pile up in hospitals it's easier to infer the real number of cases.

------
IXxXI
Drawing conclusions before evidence can be obtained is very scientific and
rational.

